# Tutoring English



## crispbeans

Does anyone know how much an US citizen with intermediate Spanish speaking skills can make tutoring English on the side in Argentina (Buenos Aires)? For instance, I know several Americans in Spain who have no trouble finding this type of extra work. Is there a similar market in Argentina or other countries south of the border? If so, where specifically?


----------



## TheMadChatter

Perhaps Uruguay. I have been looking into moving there. From everything I've read, you may find opportunities in Punta del Este, Piriapolis, or Montevideo.


----------



## Uncover English

In Argentina you may find a job as a teacher of English but you may be asked to have some kind of ELT qualification (e.g. CELTA or similar)


----------

